# dropshotting for perch



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive read a few things online lately about using a dropshot rig for perch thru the ice , but havent seen good examples of how people rig for perch this way. The standard perch or panfish rig with the hooks attached about 3 or 4 inches out from the main line is kind of a drop shot rig , but there are those who swear by attatching one or more hooks directly to the main line , seems like that would give you greater ability to finesse the jig/bait and move it around. Anybody prefer one way over another ? Whats your favorite way to rig up like this ?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Try the michigan rig, I take 2 pound main line from the reel and a 4 pound leader ( 2 ft long). Tie a blood knot and leave the tag ends about ft long after that clip the leader pointing down and then tie a fly to the 4 pound leader pointing up. The 4 pound is a little stiffer so the fly sits out away from your main line. My bottom jig is always tungsten with a waxie and the fly is almost weightless, dry fly or something like that. You can tip the fly with 1 maggot for scent if you like.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Fish2Win said:


> Try the michigan rig, I take 2 pound main line from the reel and a 4 pound leader ( 2 ft long). Tie a blood knot and leave the tag ends about ft long after that clip the leader pointing down and then tie a fly to the 4 pound leader pointing up. The 4 pound is a little stiffer so the fly sits out away from your main line. My bottom jig is always tungsten with a waxie and the fly is almost weightless, dry fly or something like that. You can tip the fly with 1 maggot for scent if you like.




Having trouble trying to picture the rig. Gonna see if i can find a picture or diagram of it somewhere.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Dave genz does a video on you tube about it but with a different knot. I prefer the blood knot, it looks a cleaner to me


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Yonder try some small spoons with dropper hook. Like the ones pictured in the bottom . 
Every lure pictured here is used for perch , but the spoon with the dropper hooks are the best overall. I bang the bottom enough to create dust cloud. Usually perch are drawn to these dust clouds. On the dropper hook use maggots , waxworms , minnows or even just a piece of worm.

I started making my own ice lures because it was rare I could find exactly what I wanted. To answer your original question yes the drop shot rig will work beneath the ice. Benefit very few swallowed hooks. But there are better options,


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

papaperch said:


> Yonder try some small spoons with dropper hook. Like the ones pictured in the bottom .
> Every lure pictured here is used for perch , but the spoon with the dropper hooks are the best overall. I bang the bottom enough to create dust cloud. Usually perch are drawn to these dust clouds. On the dropper hook use maggots , waxworms , minnows or even just a piece of worm.
> 
> I started making my own ice lures because it was rare I could find exactly what I wanted. To answer your original question yes the drop shot rig will work beneath the ice. Benefit very few swallowed hooks. But there are better options,




Yeah I have made a few of these small spoons with dropper hooks. Kinda wondering about the true dropshot style rig though. Not all that different from a perch spreader rig , but I see the claims that tying the hook or jig directly to the main line above the weight in some situations can get bites when other things arent working. Better control or movement of the bait/jig etc. or something like that. Just trying to have more options when they have lockjaw. What I have been thinking is that when the dropper rig dont seem to work and the fish are just kinda looking at it and swimming away , if the presentation was suspended and was just made to look like it twitched a little now and then the less agressive fish might take a closer look. Based on some of the underwater videos Ive seen anyway something on a dropshot rig ( weight on bottom with one or two hooks above it ) can more closely imitate a minnow casually swimming around or just dying. Ive just always just fished a teardrop under a float so Im trying to learn how to take a more active approach. As tough as the perch bite has gotten at the reservoirs its gonna take more work to catch any I just dont have any experience rigging up this way.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow thats awesome idea with the bloodknot. I will be trying that for even bass fishing!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My face lights up like a school boy reading these threads knowing ice fishing is around the corner.....god I cannot wait to see some perch on camera....it WILL be a good year!!!......I hope! LoL


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

You could always try a kind of variation of a drop shot. Use a palomar knot to tie on your jig and leave about a foot and a half tag end. Then tie on a spoon at the bottom, instead of a weight. Pound the bottom with the spoon, which creates a dust cloud and attracts fish. The more aggressive fish will take the spoon, while the tight lipped ones go for your jig.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ive been dropshoting on the open water for Perch and i will try it for sure come hardwater... it was by far the best way ive found to consistently hook the the buggers. I think the big advantage comes from having the weight on the bottom and keeping you line semi-tight, which in turn leads to a very detectable bite... even when they are just messing with the jig and not fully hitting it, you will know and be able to set the hook in time. With the dropshot ive been able to feel the bite so good, it's easy to feel even when a 4 inch fish is messing with the jig.
My setup was a 1/8th oz bell at the bottom, and a 1/64th oz jig on a polymer knot 10 inches from bottom.... used a 1" grub on jig and tipped with pinch of 1/8inch crawler. After a lot of fish on 1 jig, i'll change jigs, sharp hooks were key too.


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

yonderfishin said:


> Ive read a few things online lately about using a dropshot rig for perch thru the ice , but havent seen good examples of how people rig for perch this way. The standard perch or panfish rig with the hooks attached about 3 or 4 inches out from the main line is kind of a drop shot rig , but there are those who swear by attatching one or more hooks directly to the main line , seems like that would give you greater ability to finesse the jig/bait and move it around. Anybody prefer one way over another ? Whats your favorite way to rig up like this ?




When i go to Erie in the spring and summer i use the same set up for perch, as i do for drop shoting for bass same 1/0 hook and all .
you can do the same under the ice ...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

A 1/0 hook under the ice ? Kinda hard to slip a maggot on those size hooks. Also perch mouths are considerably smaller than any specie of bass.

That would not be my choice of hook during any time of the year for perch. My user ID papaperch is not something I came up with. My fishing partners gave that to me. Had a bad habit of saying " ooooh come to papa " when hauling a jumbo in.

Open water I would use no larger than #4 ---under ice no larger than #6. Plus I always use fine wire hooks to get longevity out of live bait. #8 aberdeen gold would be my first choice under any conditions for perch .


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a common one they use on Simcoe for perch, you could sub any lure you wanted on the bottom.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I made a few of the michigan rigs a few years ago. Was showed how to use a split ring on the top rig using a narrow fly. Hint: put the fly on the split ring first before tying on the ring. The fly sort of floats on the split ring. bait with a spike or wiggler and game on!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Im hoping this type of setup helps get some attention from the fish this year. Being able to call them in has got to beat a lone teardrop just hanging there in the water. Though when i was a kid fishing van ettan lake ice in oscoda mi. a single teardrop with a wiggler ( mayfly larva ) used to catch loads of perch. The simple reason there was more there to catch.


----------

